

The Payday at Twitter Many Were Waiting For - tilt
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/14/technology/the-payday-at-twitter-many-were-waiting-for.html

======
Zaheer
Somewhat unrelated: Would it make sense for NYTimes to make links coming from
HN unblocked by their Paywall just as it is for links coming from
Google/FB/Twitter? I find it super annoying to visit a NYT article from HN
only to come across the paywall.

~~~
graeme
I think it would. HN serves a substantially similar role to those sites in
that respect.

As a short term fix, if you're on chrome, 'open in new incognito window'
bypasses the paywall in a click.

------
snowwrestler
Worth another read:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/how-twitter-was-
founded-2011-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/how-twitter-was-
founded-2011-4?op=1)

